# Grooming you own Maltese



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How did you learn to groom your own maltese?

I want to learn more about the steps to grooming from the beginning.

When did you first groom them? What are the positives :smilie_daumenpos: and the cons :smpullhair: of doing your own grooming?

Is there a video on how to groom your Maltese? A step-by-step guide?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a DVD I won at a raffle on how to groom your pet maltese that I'll copy for you. It's not the greatest but it will give you some idea! Mostly I learned by just picking up the clippers and hoping for the best, LOL. 

Have you looked at this site yet?
http://www.bhejei.com/groom-basic.htm

If you haven't, believe me, you'll be spending some quality time reading it today!!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I learned by trial and error. I use both quality clippers and lately scissors. Good clippers are a no brainer in my opinion but the highest blade you can get I believe is 3/4 of an inch. As far as I am concerned the detachable combs and a cheaper clipper are useless-- I prefer detachable quality blades. With the scissor cutting I am still learning. To me its very similar to layering human hair but others might disagree.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> How did you learn to groom your own maltese?[/B]


The hard way & by trial and error, lol. It's not too hard. I started off with the very basics like cleaning up his feet and paw pads, hairs around the eyes, the butt, etc. Eventually moved on to trimming his tail, ears, etc. Lastly I just got up the courage to do the body. I just eased into it, basically. I'm still new at it (only had Ollie for a bit over a year now). Anyway, I also learned a lot from this board, from googling "dog grooming" and you can do a search on youtube and come up with some good, visual tutorials. Before you know it you'll be a pro.

btw, I used to do his nails when he was a pup back when they were pink and I could see through them but now they are dark and I'm scared to do it myself...that's the only thing I don't do myself...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Common sense and lots of trial and error. :wub: I read a lot about different products and how they are supposed to work. Oh, and did I mention I have a closet full of products that are just not all they are advertised to be? :shocked:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Been practicing on my skinkids and hubby for years!!!! Trial and error is always a great teacher too! The best thing about grooming yourself is you can take your time and do it at your own speed and SAVE MONEY!!!!!!! It's not as hard as it looks and it soon will become just a part of their routine.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:smilie_daumenpos: Thanks you are too cute! You have helped me so much  
Guess I have some good reading to do this weekend - perfect b/c I am fighting another cold/cough thing. :bysmilie:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks  Great idea to google and you tube will be perfect.

Like all the trial and error thoughts.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh one more thing I forgot to ad  

My hair dresser and my groomer for my beloved Buddy told me never to pick up scissors after I tried to do my own hair and the dog. :brownbag: 

I think I will go check out those videos on you tube!

Maybe if I start out small :wacko1:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie/JMM did a wonderful puppy cut tutorial awhile back:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=2023&hl=


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Jackie/JMM did a wonderful puppy cut tutorial awhile back:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=2023&hl=[/B]



LOL Wow is that old! Jonathan (aka Woo Woo) is 10 years old now! And he doesn't look a day older than those pictures.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I learned alot by trial and error and also reading and also this site has helped alot. Good Luck!!


----------

